
Steve Jobs: "I Almost Died" - sinzone
http://www.businessinsider.com/steve-jobs-i-almost-died-2010-3
======
Auzy
Frankly, despite him teaming up with Schwarznegger, I don't think he really
cares about other people anyway (the only reason he cares in this case is
because he experienced it). He's just another business man which for some
reason gets praised.

There is very little evidence that he donates or helps the needy (one article
can be found from
[http://www.wired.com/gadgets/mac/commentary/cultofmac/2006/0...](http://www.wired.com/gadgets/mac/commentary/cultofmac/2006/01/70072)
) and he seems more concerned with his companies image than anything else.

It seems that the guy can barely breathe without the media twittering it to
us. I really don't think we should be placing him on a pedestal for being
nice. He really doesn't do much...

------
anigbrowl
[http://www.mercurynews.com/business-
headlines/ci_14710378?nc...](http://www.mercurynews.com/business-
headlines/ci_14710378?nclick_check=1)

The original story, with an interesting video if you have a spare half hour.
Steve Jobs and Arnold Schwarznegger team up with a democratic senator from San
Jose to support legislation which will mandate active gathering of donor
information, and the creation a live kidney registry, the first in the US.

If you live in California, this is a truly bipartisan issue you can feel proud
to support, whatever your politics. Contacting my local senator to ask they do
the same took only 5 minutes.

